# My favorite retailers through the shopping portal- 35,000 points in 20



## dlagrua (Jul 27, 2013)

Have been focusing my shopping efforts heavily through the AGR shopping portal of late and the points have been adding up in a hurry. Just this year we received 35,000 points so far. Here is how I did it with some of my favorite retailers:

*Home Depot*.(4 pts per $1) - Doing some home renovations and also had to rebuild the deck this year and purchased all the materials necessary. Spent over $7,500 and received 30,000 points.

*ShoeBuy.com* (14 points per dollar) and *Famous Footwear *(11 points per dollar) My chiropractor advised me to wear only Avia sneakers to correct spinal inflammation and soreness.. Was able to buy these shoes while racking up 1350 points and BTW they work and feel great!.

*Hertz*- on our recent trip to CHI a weeks rental, the quadruple points offer and the 100 extra points per day added up to 1900 points but I am still struggling to get them. Currently AGR is reviewing.

*Magazineline ; (*21 points per $1) Everyone reads train magazines while on a train, right? Not really but 2100 points sounds pretty good to me for three subscriptions. Call me old fashioned but WiFi on Amtrak routes is still pretty scarce and 4G service outside the cities is pretty chiddy. The TV's in the rooms have gone away long ago and I can at least read while dining at mealtime or in my room.

*Sears.com* ( 3 points per dollar spent). Appliances, deck furniture, tools and yard accessories rounded out the purchases so far- another 2200 points.

I am sure that the shopping partners appreciated the business and we nearly have enough points for a two zone bedroom trip.


----------



## mitzib (Sep 18, 2013)

Can someone point me in the direction of the sopping portal to earn points or do you have to have a special credit card to purchase..


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 18, 2013)

When you log into your AGR account, it's on the bottom right corner of the page (Points For Shopping). You must enter the site via this portal to earn points! (You can not earn points from say Sears or Best Buy by going to the store, ordering by phone or typing in the website directly!)

Also, if you hit the "back" button during shopping, it may not register you entered via the portal. What I do is fill the cart, and then just before checkout I reenter via the portal.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 18, 2013)

dlagrua said:


> *Magazineline ; (*21 points per $1) Everyone reads train magazines while on a train, right? Not really but 2100 points sounds pretty good to me for three subscriptions. Call me old fashioned but WiFi on Amtrak routes is still pretty scarce and 4G service outside the cities is pretty chiddy. The TV's in the rooms have gone away long ago and I can at least read while dining at mealtime or in my room.


I'm thinking of following your advice and grabbing a couple Railroad Mag subscriptions. Did you have any trouble getting your Points from this vendor and did they deliver the mags?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 18, 2013)

No trouble and they do deliver!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 18, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> No trouble and they do deliver!


Thanks! I am guessing they flag your AGR info when you do final check out?


----------



## Laser1987 (Sep 18, 2013)

mitzib said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of the sopping portal to earn points or do you have to have a special credit card to purchase..


I think you only need to click the link and complete the checkout in the new tab, no matter which credit card you are using.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 18, 2013)

That is correct. You can use any credit card, but you MUST enter via the portal!


----------



## TraneMan (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm doing all my home bathroom remodel on Homedepot.com. Also I am going to start using that as well for BOPIS (Buy online pick up in store). Nice thing about BOPIS, your order will be pulled and waiting for you at the service desk.

Looking forward for the points to rack up!


----------



## rrdude (Oct 14, 2013)

Never hurts to take a SCREEN SHOT at the end of your transaction. It has shortened my resolution time with AGR several times. I also move my arrow/pointer to the drop-down tab, showing the HISTORY of HOW I got there, then take the screen shot ( thru the AGR portal)


----------



## CaliforniaMom (Oct 16, 2013)

I also print up my purchase confirmations and write down how many points I should receive ("3x" or whatever) so that when I check my account online, the math should add up.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Oct 16, 2013)

I love those suggestions, especially the "Buy Online Pick-up in Store." Will suggest Hubby do that next time we need something from Home Depot!


----------

